# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  قصيدة لتشجيع المنتخب

## النجم السامق

*شجعوا المنتخب
:dn8:أخضر أسود أبيض أحمر علمنا إلتهب
صقر الجديان شعار لتيمنا الصعب
منتخب سودنا القومي فريق من دهب
حيصول ويجول محلي ويسوي العجب
نسينا ألوان القمة وساندنا المنتخب
جميعنا نشجع وندعم في فرحة وطرب
هبوا جميعا يلا من أجل اللقب:dn8:
*

----------


## ميدو1

*الله عليك يا نجم يا سامق 
*

----------


## nona

*تسلم يا النجم السامق قصيدة رائعة من اجل عيونك يا وطن 
*****************
نحن بنلعب للسودان لا لي جماعة ولا لكيان 
لون الوطن الزاهي وزاهر لازم يعم كل الالوان
قبل الازرق قبل الاحمر لازم يرف علم السودان
عاش السودان عاش السودان
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مشكور يا فنان ... العزة للوطــــــــــــن والنصر للســــــــــــودان ...

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
قبل الاحمر قبل الازرق لازم يرف علم السودان







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النجم السامق
					



هبوا جميعا يلا من أجل اللقب:dn8:



 اللهم امين
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تسلم النجم السامق فانت فعلاً سامق
                        	*

----------


## حسن أحمد

*تسلم يدينكم
                        	*

----------


## ود الحتانه

*
*

----------

